# A bad day for .......



## Ekka (Oct 27, 2006)

....... 7.30mins, 37.3mb wmv

Pretty good sound track.

Bit of a twist at the end.

A no BS fair dinkum working day look, no actors here mate and I aint scared to show what goes on in my day or how I do it. :biggrinbounce2: 

http://www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/baddayforpalms.wmv


----------



## l2edneck (Oct 27, 2006)

*Now thats what im talking about!!!!!*

Great videos again my friend.You make it look like fun not work!!!!!!

Keep em comin.

P.S. What you chargin for the replants? HAhahahahahahah


----------



## vharrison2 (Oct 27, 2006)

Droppin and a floppin! I just don't understand why ya'll don't like them over there.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 27, 2006)

Great vid as usual. What kind of critter was that? A rat?


----------



## Ekka (Oct 27, 2006)

That was an Aussie ring tailed possum.

Hey Gigi, I dont understand why you like them over there? :monkey: 

They're chit sticks that have large bunches of fruit that attract vermin, they dont self clean, and as you saw are usually planted in places where no-one would consider a tree. We get busy with them now especially if people have the bats coming ... ever tried scraping bat crap off ya car/house/window and even pool?

They're an imported POS from South America, they self seed and propogate, they had Green Corp marching around in our bush exterminating them with round up injections.

They're an abomination, a weed on a stick, we have better alternatives and natives but frankly palms are losing their vogue in the landscape to trendy smaller trees.

When they mature you are looking at a bunch of telegraph poles with a tuft of cabbage in the air ... for every one I kill I consider I'm doing the place a favour. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## waldini (Oct 27, 2006)

as always mint vid


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 27, 2006)

So, Ekka, why are you holding back? Tell us how you _really_ feel about them!


----------



## Ekka (Oct 27, 2006)

Well

I just happened to be out bidding and guess what, more weeds need culling.

Here's a typical scene, the pics are in order of what you see, the last pic is full on of what I see and on this example am not even trying to how much more there is.

And this is normal, no-one wants to put up with this year round. And cleaning is the only way to deal with it regularly.


----------



## JayD (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi All,
Pretty much ditto to what,Eric said bat poop,unsightly mess when not clean, and we couldn't't forget the berries..the fad was about twenty years ago here in Australia,(Sydney) now there coming out as fast as they went in...nice fast work its easy to see you know what your doing...next time we do palms we'll take the video so you all can take a peek..we like positive control for our felling..if your slightly of cue with your cut you can usually correct it during the drop..very ballsy taken the head out with the fronds on...you can see you went hard ! the colour of your face says it all.Good work,good vid only hope ours is as impressive...Go You Palm Slayer!!!!
All The Best


----------



## vharrison2 (Oct 28, 2006)

Ekka said:


> That was an Aussie ring tailed possum.
> 
> Hey Gigi, I dont understand why you like them over there? :monkey:
> 
> ...



Hahahahaha You are so passionate about these, it cracks me up!!! Ekka, if we cut em down as fast as you, we would be out of business! Palm trimming is 90% of our business. I think the highest count so far is trimming 135 in one day, now that is with 2 crews in a tight mobil home park, with 2 bucket trucks and a climber, but still impressive.:rockn:


----------



## Ekka (Oct 30, 2006)

Gigi, you gotta start replacement planting and take a few out.

Clean 20 less every year and drop 20 better palms in the holes you stunp grind ... slowly the joint will be better.

Oh, and slowly you'll be out of a job too I suppose.  

........hmmm, now I understand why you like them! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------

